
Angela Merkel, German Chancellor, Is Time 'Person of the Year' - darrhiggs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-35048796
======
wkdown
> Mrs Merkel, 61, joins an eclectic list of former winners, including Adolf
> Hitler, Joseph Stalin ...

A German is given the title and those are the first two names you choose to
use?

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10704198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10704198)

